# لماذا استهداف المسيحيين تحديدا .. مجزرة المنيا



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2017)

اطلب الرحمة من الله لكل الشهداء وخاصة الاطفال ملائكة السماء وخالص التعازي قبل رمضان اللي مبقاش كريم

انا هابتدي بتعليق سول .. لانه منطقي وفيه 
تساؤلات يجب ان نجد إجابة لها
.


soul & life قال:


> خليجية  مش خليجية انا ليا دعوة ببلدى ازاى بيدخلوا بعربيات بالشكل ده جوه البلد  ازاى بيتواجد وبيعرفوا ادق التفاصيل دى  هو احنا عايشين فين مفيش امن مفيش  شرطة مفيش كمائن ازاى عربيات دفع رباعى تطلع وتهاجم اتوبيس رحلات ومحدش  يعترض طريقهم هما ظهروا فجأة مثلا  طايرين لابسين طاقية الاخفى  فهمونى هو  فى ايه ايه اللى بيحصل بالظبط



س - ازاي بيدخلوا بعربيات دفع رباعي وبيوصلوا بيها للمنيا
س - ازاي بيعرفوا ادق التفاصيل
س - ازاي بيظهروا فجأة وبيختفوا زي ما ظهروا فجأة (طاقية الاخفا)

دي اسئلة سول اللي هابتدي بيها الموضوع 
وهاضيف ليها ..

س - ازاي امريكا بتعرف قبلها بيومين ولما امريكا بتعرف .. شرطتنا ليه مابتعرفش
س - لماذا المسيحيين تحديدا وداعش تكفر الجميع
س - لماذا لم يقبض علي الفاعلين الاصليين بدءا من تفجيرات الكنائس الي الان والمقبوض عليهم هم مشتبه فيهم او بالبلدي كده .. هانلبسهم التهمة وخلاص

والي عايز يضيف اسئلة .. يتفضل عشان نبتدي النقاش​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

*لماذا استهداف المسيحيين تحديدا .. مجزرة المنيا

الجواب هو :
*
انما هنا .. في دولة قوية جدا داخليا ومتماسكة 
ليه متماسكة ؟ أاقولك ..

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=269738&page=2


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *لماذا استهداف المسيحيين تحديدا .. مجزرة المنيا
> 
> الجواب هو :
> *
> ...


علي فكرة انت عندك خلط شديد في المفاهيم يا اخ بول

خليني ارتبلك مفاهيمك

انا جاوبتك وقلتلك يعني ايه دولة قوية 



> هنا لا يسمح ابدا ابدا بعمل كنتونات علي الارض يمكن ان تؤدي الي اعلان استقلال .. او تستخدم كذريعة من الغرب للتقسيم
> 
> حتي اهل النوبة في الجنوب .. عب ناصر شتتهم وفرقهم وجزاه الله كل .... مطرح ماهوه مدفون
> 
> هنا في مصر ممنوع ترخيص اي سلاح ناري



تعالي بقي ناخد مثال في حالة انك لسه مش مستوعب ..

هل فرنسا دولة ضعيفة :thnk0001: مع ان
حصل فيها عدة حوادث ارهابية راح ضحيتها الكثير

هل بريطاااانيا العظمي دولة ضعيفة :thnk0001: مع ان
حصل فيها من يومين تفجير ارهابي راح ضحيته العشرات

وصلت .. اهي مصر زيهم كده .. دولة قوية صعب انها تنحل داخليا وتصبح عصابات مسلحة تحمل الكلاشينكوف

الحاجة التانية هو انك تفرق بين حاجة اسمها دولة .. اللي هي عبارة عن مؤسسات عريقة
جيش - قضاء - مجلس شعب - شرطة

وبين حاجة اسمها نظااااااام .. اللي هو الشق التنفيذي من هذه المؤسسات ويتمثل في الشرطة ورئيس الجمهورية .. اللي المفروض برضك انه الفيصل بين المؤسسات الثلاثة ..

والنظام ده ممكن يبقي ديكتاتوري وممكن يبقي ديمقراطي وممكن يبقي شيوعي ومممكن يبقي ديني ... الخ الخ

كنت ارجو انك تشارك بايجابية في صلب الموضوع​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> علي فكرة انت عندك خلط شديد في المفاهيم يا اخ بول
> 
> *لا يوجد عندي اي خلط وفاهم كل حاجة
> السلطة التنفيذية - السلطة القضائية - السلطة التشريعية(اركان الدولة الاساسية )
> ...



*الايجابية تكمن :

في اعترافكم الصريح بان كل ما يحصل موجود في كتابكم الذي يربي ويشجع على الارهاب

في اتخاذكم اقسى واقوى العقوبات ضد الارهابيين في مصر حتى لو وصل عددهم 50 مليون ارهابي

في تغيير المناهج التعليمية والتربوية الفاشلة عندكم 

في تغيير المفاهيم عن المسيحيين ( غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين ) التي تقرأونها كل يوم 5 مرات

في تغيير التفاسير التي تبيح قتل الابرياء

في توجيه ضربات استباقية للارهاب الاسلامي

في حقن دماء الابرياء من الاطفال والنساء

في توسيع دائرة الامن ليشمل كل الناس - مش بس امن الرئيس
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

*الواحد ما لوش نفس يشارك 

حاجة تزهق 

*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الايجابية تكمن :
> 
> في اعترافكم الصريح بان كل ما يحصل موجود في كتابكم الذي يربي ويشجع على الارهاب
> 
> ...



*مين قالك إن الدولة عايزة تحل موضوع إستهداف الأقباط ؟؟

مش يمكن بيضحوا بينا ؟؟​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين قالك إن الدولة عايزة تحل موضوع إستهداف الأقباط ؟؟
> 
> مش يمكن بيضحوا بينا ؟؟​*




*نعم بالتأكيد -

في حالة عدم حل هذه القضية بالكامل تكون  الدولة  (والنظام على رأسها) متورطين ومشتركين ومساندين للارهاب
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين قالك إن الدولة (النظام وليس الدولة) عايزة تحل موضوع إستهداف الأقباط ؟؟
> 
> مش يمكن بيضحوا بينا ؟؟​*


هم فعلا بيضحوا بيكم او بأي حد يقف امام استمرارهم بالسلطة ..

وهنا سؤال جديد 
ليه مختارينكم انتم بالذات في المرحلة دي .. ؟

بالنسبة للاخ بول انا مش فاتح الموضوع لعمل مقارنات .. الاجرام واحد 

لما امريكا غزت العراق .. ده اسمه اجرام وليس ارهاب راح ضحيته مليون عراقي حتي الان ولسه

لما روسيا بتقتل المدنيين بالطيارات في سوريا بالالاف ومنهم اطفال ورضع وشيوخ .. دا اسمه اجرام وليس ارهاب

مفتكرتش ده ليه .. 
قلتلك انا بقي ان دي حملة صليبية وحطتلك كام نص ديني .. ياريت نخلينا في الموضوع

وبالمناسبة حتي لو عملت ايه في التعليم .. سيبقي الحال كما هو عليه .. لانهم عايزنها كده
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هم فعلا بيضحوا بيكم او بأي حد يقف امام استمرارهم بالسلطة ..
> 
> وهنا سؤال جديد
> ليه مختارينكم انتم بالذات في المرحلة دي .. ؟
> ​



*إرضاء لآخرين منهم السلفيين مثلا 

فاكر السيسى أول ما طلع فى ال TV ??

مخيون و البابا تواضروس فى مكان واحد !!!!

المجرم و الضحية 



​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إرضاء لآخرين منهم السلفيين مثلا
> 
> فاكر السيسى أول ما طلع فى ال TV ??
> 
> ...


دي كانت لقطة تحفة 
السلفيين كانوا مجرد ديكور لاظهار ان القصة ملهاش علاقة بالدين
دا غير ان السلفيين مسيطر عليهم تماما من امن الدولة (بمعني الكلمة)
لالا مش هو ده السبب ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2017)

اسمعوا المدام دي .. تقريبا فاقت
.
[YOUTUBE]2nNkE-oomSA[/YOUTUBE]

القصة كانت واضحة ومئرية من زمان .. من قبل صوابع الايدز بالكفتة .. بس فات الاوان خلاص
ومش هانقدر نعمل حاجة غير الدعاء​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هم فعلا بيضحوا بيكم او بأي حد يقف امام استمرارهم بالسلطة ..
> 
> وهنا سؤال جديد
> ليه مختارينكم انتم بالذات في المرحلة دي .. ؟
> ...




*اتمنى ان تكون اكثر موضوعيا*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دي كانت لقطة تحفة
> السلفيين كانوا مجرد ديكور لاظهار ان القصة ملهاش علاقة بالدين
> دا غير ان السلفيين مسيطر عليهم تماما من امن الدولة (بمعني الكلمة)
> لالا مش هو ده السبب ​




*اتفق معاك مش هو ده السبب

والحقيقة هي :

ان مصر هي القاعدة الداعشية الثالثة بعد سوريا والعراق
وانه توجد عندكم خلايا ارهابية داعشية كبيرة وكثيرة جدا

وهم الان في انتظار وصول او تنصيب امير خلافة اسلامية داعشية جديد لمصر
*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2017)

انا مفروض أكون نبي....داخلة المنتدي وانا عندي يقين انك هتكون عامل موضوع زي ده وتقريبا من قبل ما اقرأ عارفه انت هتقول ايه30:

سيبك بقا من أمريكا وإسرائيل علشان زهقنا منهم...انا بقا عندي سؤالين 

س سؤال لماذا لا يخرج المسلمين العاديين في مظاهرات حاشدة ضد هذه الأحداث وضد داعش زي ما بيعملو بالظبط في اي رسومات كاريكاتير تافهه؟

الإجابة لأنهم موافقين علي الأحداث والجرائم ديه لان السكوت علامة الرضا 30: الفرق الشاسع بينكو وبين باقي البني آدميين ان لما أمريكا غزت العراق خرج امريكان في أمريكا مظاهرات اعتراضا علي غزو أمريكا للعراق...فلما يجي واحد منهم يقولي ان حكومة أمريكا لا تمثل الشعب الامريكي اصدقه واحترمه لان الراجل اثبت ده علي ارض الواقع بالإمكانيات الموجودة والمتاحة في أيده ....اما لما يجي واحد منكم يتشحتف ويقولي انه ضد اللي حصل وهو قاعد في بيتهم بيتابع مسلسلات رمضان بدم بارد أقوله ايه؟ شكرًا روح لمامتك 30:

سؤال: ليه الأخ ياسر مقالش علي غزو أمريكا للعراق انها حرب صليبية وجاب آيات تثبت كلامه؟
الإجابة مش لانه محايد او موضوعي إطلاقا ....بس ببساطه لانه مش هيلاقي آيات تثبت الادعاءات ديه من الأساس


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

وليه كل الارهابيين مسلمين ليه متلاقيش ولا مسيحى ولا ملحد ولا حتى اللى بيعبد البقر بيفجر نفسه ويقول دينى بيقولى كده ليه 

وبعدين ما هو بابا الفاتيكان جه  فى البلد 
وكمان عمل قداس فى الاستاد الاستااااااد ومحدش 
قدر يحدف حتى طوبه عليهم ما هو مسيحيين برضه
وكانت ضربه هتسمع جامد ليه


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وليه كل الارهابيين مسلمين ليه متلاقيش ولا مسيحى ولا ملحد ولا حتى اللى بيعبد البقر بيفجر نفسه ويقول دينى بيقولى كده ليه



*لأن الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يدعو الى القتل والارهاب ولديهم من النصوص وكذلك التفاسير التي تؤكد هذه الاعمال الارهابية

مع ملاحظة ان كل التنظيمات هي ( اسلامية صرف )
*


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

س - ازاي امريكا بتعرف قبلها بيومين ولما امريكا بتعرف .. شرطتنا ليه مابتعرفش
س - لماذا المسيحيين تحديدا وداعش تكفر الجميع
س - لماذا لم يقبض علي الفاعلين الاصليين بدءا من تفجيرات الكنائس الي الان والمقبوض عليهم هم مشتبه فيهم او بالبلدي كده .. هانلبسهم التهمة وخلاص


اسئلتى ملقتلهاش اجابه  
انما اسئلتك انا  حبيت اعلق عليها
امريكا بتعرف قبلها بيومين مش يمكن ده بيرجع لكفاءت وضمير الجهات الامنية المسئولة فى امريكا؟ ادارة مسئولة وجهات امنية بتعمل بضمير وخايفيين على افراد الشعب وكل روح تسكن فى بلادهم حتى الحيوان بيخافوا عليه اكتر ما احنا بنخاف على البنى ادمين


داعش مبتكفرش الجميع داعش بتكفر الاقباط وكل من تعامل معهم بالحسنة  او دافع عنهم 

سؤالك ليه متقبضش على الفاعلين الحققين  والمقبوض عليهم مشتبه فيهم لان الجانى بيفجر نفسه  يعنى طار فى الهوا شاشى انت متدراشى؟
غير كده مصايب سوده بتدخل عبر الحدود وطبيعى جدا بيكون ليهم طرق وانفاق بيدخلوا منها وبيخرجوا كمان منها اللى بيخطط وينفذ جريمة كده تعتقد هيودى نفسه فى مصيبة وينفذها  هو ؟ لا ده قائد والاغبياء كثيرون  كلمة قولتها وبقولها مصر فيها جيوش من الارهابيين لم تنح لهم الفرصه للتجنيد فما اكثرهم من يحلمون بحور العين وجنات الخلد


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مفروض أكون نبي....داخلة المنتدي وانا عندي يقين انك هتكون عامل موضوع زي ده وتقريبا من قبل ما اقرأ عارفه انت هتقول ايه30:
> 
> سيبك بقا من أمريكا وإسرائيل علشان زهقنا منهم...انا بقا عندي سؤالين
> 
> ...



*ومهما كانت الاسباب لغزو العراق 

فما هي علاقة هذا الغزو باقباط مصر ؟؟؟

وما علاقة هذا الغزو بتفجير الكنائس؟

احب ان اضيف سؤال انعكاسي مع اسئلة الاخت روز

كم جامع تم تفجيره في امريكا وانكلترا وفرنسا والمانيا ؟؟؟

وكم مسلم تم قتله في الغرب الكافر (امريكا وفرنسا وبريطانيا والمانيا ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 مايو 2017)

انا اخطأت فعلا لما فتحت الموضوع في نفس يوم الحادث .. 

وفي جميع الاحوال .. انا فعلا ابتديت اغير رايي شوية عن ادارة الزعيم
لانه كل مرة بيثبت انه لعيب وذكي
وانا بقدر اللعبة الحلوة .. راح ضرب المعارضين
لحفتر في ليبيا .. برافو

غالبا الراجل ده
ممكن يعمل حاجة كويسة لمصر في المستقبل مين عارف .. خير ان شاء الله

من 2011 لغاية 2012 كان الشعب كله حاجة واحدة
واللي بيقتل وشه كان مكشوف ومعروف من احداث الإستاد الي احداث ماسبيرو

انما بعد ما اتفرقنا .. اقدر اقوله برافو تاني
البقاء للاذكي ونظامك فعلا قوي وسيستمر
ولكن بعد القضاء علي كل الخصوم والمعارضين الحقيقين وليس الكارتونيين في الداخل والخارج .. بعدها لن نجد اي تفجيرات وسنشكر الله 
جميعا علي ان الاجرام انتهي من مصر  
ويمكن هو صح وانا وناس كتير غلط

فقط حابب اوضح ان استهداف المسيحيين بالذات هو وسيلة للضغط علي الغرب لتجريم المعارضين بالخارج سواء ليبراليين او اخوان وغلق منابرهم الاعلامية من علي اقمار الغرب الاصطناعية
هو ده الهدف الحقيقي 
الاعلام اخطر من الرصاص

الغرب لن يهتم بمقتل المسلمين ولو بالملايين
ولكنه سيبدأ بالاهتمام لو زادت اعداد القتلي من المسيحيين عن الحد المسموح به وخاصة لو طالت رموز عبادة كالكنائس .. 

واعتقد انه يمكن ان يرضخ الغرب لمطالب النظام بتجريم جماعة الاخوان علي اراضيه واغلاق جميع المنابر الاعلاميه المناهضة للنظام

كنت قد قرأت (لا اتذكر اسم الكتاب) عما حدث في الجزائر والمجازر التي كانت تحدث فيها علي يد الجيش الجزائري (متنكرين في زي اسلاميين) ويلصقون التهمة بالاسلاميين الذين فازوا في الانتخابات
ثم انقلب الجيش عليهم وبدء مسلسل الترويع باسم الارهاب

انا كنت اؤيد 30 وهي مش ثورة في رايي الشخصي
ولكن كانت حركة تصحيح والهدف منها دفع مرسي لانتخابات مبكرة

والسيناريو كان واضح من اول التفويض لغاية النهارده
وكل اعزل مات في المجازر اللي بعد كده الي اليوم انا اعلنت تبرؤي من دمه فلم يكن هذا هو الهدف

نحن لا نستحق الحرية بعد وقد لا نستحقها ابدا
سلام​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا فعلا ابتديت اغير رايي شوية عن ادارة الزعيم
> لانه كل مرة بيثبت انه لعيب وذكي​


​ *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا يسووووووور*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن يكون ولي النِّعم شاطر فى مهنته ... زي مدرس الرياضيات في الثانوي كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تاخد عنده درس خصوصي تقفل الإمتحان وتجيب مجموع ..هو عنده " ذكاء مهني "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيه أجهل من دواب الأرض فى الهندسة والإقتصاد والمالية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد الثانوية العامة ... مالوش لازمة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مشكلة المسلم اللي بيقولوا عليه (معتدل) ومعاه المسلم الواي فاي (التنويري)  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنهم مش قادرين يصدقوا ولا عايزين يصدقوا إن الإسلام كدة فعلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعاملين يجيبوها شمال ويمين وفوق وتحت ويتفلسفوا .. ومش عارفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عكس السلفي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]السلفي يقولك آآآه .. هو ديني كدة .. أنت كافر وهو كافر والكل كافر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا المؤمن الوحيد على ظهر هذه المسكونة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عاجبك ؟ كُل ولامؤاخذة خرة ... أنا كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فـ السلفي بيعجبني ( فقط ) لأنه مش منافق في دينه.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بيحاول كل ساعة يلاقي مخرج لإسلامه ويحلل ويبرر ويجمل ويحط مكياج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غير كدة أردم عليه 
[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> راح ضرب المعارضين
> *لحفتر *في ليبيا ..​


​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك : طيار ركب طيارته وطالع أمبلية ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيسألوه : رايح فين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالهم : ليبيا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالوا له : روح بعد الفطار دة أحنا في رمضان !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالهم : ما أنا (حفتر) وآجي .. 
[/FONT]*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (28 مايو 2017)

*ما كان له الحق فى أن يتهم الآخرين بـ "الجـهـل"*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيه أجهل من دواب الأرض فى الهندسة والإقتصاد والمالية*​​[/FONT]


:thnk0001:


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [FONT=&quot]الخط الأرضي الجديد بـ 50 جنيه واشتراك فودافون 2 جيجا 50% خصم لمدة 9 شهور والراوتر مجاني *​​[/FONT]


:thnk0001:



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس هو فيه نقطة : ما فيش حاجة اسمها سرعة 2 جيجا :thnk0001: هى 2 ميجا مش جيجا​*


*فمَنْ لا يعرف الفرق بين "الميجـا" و.. "الجيجـا"
ما كان له الحق فى أن يتهم الآخرين بـ "الجـهـل"
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة المسلم اللي بيقولوا عليه (معتدل) ومعاه المسلم الواي فاي (التنويري)  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنهم مش قادرين يصدقوا ولا عايزين يصدقوا إن الإسلام كدة فعلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعاملين يجيبوها شمال ويمين وفوق وتحت ويتفلسفوا .. ومش عارفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عكس السلفي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]السلفي يقولك آآآه .. هو ديني كدة .. أنت كافر وهو كافر والكل كافر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا المؤمن الوحيد على ظهر هذه المسكونة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عاجبك ؟ كُل ولامؤاخذة خرة ... أنا كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



طب نفكروا في الموضوع ده .. ليه لأ
بس هانروحوا فين .. انا لا ممكن ابقي هندوسي ابدا :2:
وكمان لممكن ابقي بوذي ولا بوذ اي حد :fun_lol:

نعملو ايه:a82: .. نروحو فين :new5: .. نيجو منين:t19:
دلني ياعبوووووووووود  الله يعمر بيتك

:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (28 مايو 2017)

*سـجـن "العـقـرب_سـتان"*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> نعملو ايه:a82: .. نروحو فين :new5: .. نيجو منين:t19:
> دلني ياعبوووووووووود  الله يعمر بيتك​


*سـجـن "العـقـرب_سـتان"
*






:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا يسووووووور*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن يكون ولي النِّعم شاطر فى مهنته ... زي مدرس الرياضيات في الثانوي كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تاخد عنده درس خصوصي تقفل الإمتحان وتجيب مجموع ..هو عنده " ذكاء مهني "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيه أجهل من دواب الأرض فى الهندسة والإقتصاد والمالية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد الثانوية العامة ... مالوش لازمة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


[/FONT]
عبود\ جاب من الاخر
محاولة اظهار الاسلام انة  برىء من هذة الافعال 
بقت شماعة بايخة
يبقى برىء لم النصوص والافكار اللى معتمدين عليها هولاء الارهابين الغير مسلمين على رايىء ياسر  وغيرة تبقى  مش موجودة 
ياراجل دة مستشار شيخ لازهر طلع يعلق على الحادث يقولك الاسلام برىء والمسيحين قاموات بقتل 70 مليون مسلم فى الحرب العالمية الاولى والتانية
نفس فكر ياسر محاولة ارضاء ضمير بافكار مريضة لاعلاقة لها بما يحدث
نتكلم عن ارهابين يقولك شوف البوسنة والهرسك والحملات الصليبية
مال دة بدة سياسة دول  استعمارية الاغلبية بها مسيحية  بس كدة
زيى ايام الخلفاء احتلوا دول باكملها تحت شعار نشر كلمة اللة
اللى احنا عمرنا ما شوفنها فى حروب صليبية ولا غيرها 
المقارنة تكون بين تنظيمات متشابهة بين الطرفين
يعنى انا ممكن اعدلك اكتر من عشرين تنظيم ارهابى مرتبط بية كلمة اسلامى
فين بقى  فى المقابل التنظيمات الا رهابية المسيحية اللى بتعمل زيى دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى المقارنة الحقيقية مش تقولى امريكا وفرنسا
هستعير كلمة من  ايرينى  كانت فى الصميم  صراحة
دين يصنع مجرمين
لا يوجد دين يتم تكوين جماعات تقتل باسمة غيرلا الاسلام
ولو حد عندة  حاجة تانية يتفضل يقولها وينورنا
سلام[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دلني ياعبوووووووووود  الله يعمر بيتك
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​


 *[FONT=&quot]أدلك على أية ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنت بتدور على ( رب ) ؟ .. هي وظيفة بتدور عليها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان عيب تقعد في البيت خالي رب ؟![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]لية كل يوم المسلم مُضطر يدافع عن دينه ... كل يوووووم ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بالعقل والمنطق كدة ... فيه حاجة غلط .. فيه حاجة مش مظبوطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أنك خايف لو ماصمتش رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربنا آخر السنة هيعملك شيش طاووك .. مع بصلاية وفلفل ألوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالدفاع هنا لا إرادي .. دفاع خوف لأحسن يطلع ربنا مش ربنا 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تابعني عشان فيه كمالة مع "جرجس"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما الدنيا بقيت كُشري ..[/FONT]*​
:new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> عبود\ جاب من الاخر
> محاولة اظهار الاسلام انة  برىء من هذة الافعال
> بقت شماعة بايخة
> يبقى برىء لم النصوص والافكار اللى معتمدين عليها هولاء الارهابين الغير مسلمين على رايىء ياسر  وغيرة تبقى  مش موجودة
> ...


هارد عليك بس بعد رد عبووووووود
انا كده قاعد من غير رب ودا شئ بيخليني كلك :smile01​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> نفس فكر ياسر محاولة ارضاء ضمير بافكار مريضة لاعلاقة لها بما يحدث


 *[FONT=&quot]صدقني مش مشكلة ياسر لوحده *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ماكنتش تلاقي تعبير مسلم (معتدل) والإسلام المعتدل – أية معتدل دي ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني فيه حاجات مُتشددة في الدين .. فـ أنت بقى قررت تطنش ربنا وما تعملهاش ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لاحظ معايا " ناعوت " و "البحيري" و " علاء الأسواني " كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي بيقولوا عليهم تنويريين دول ... هما مش تنويريين ولا حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دي ناس عندها ( صدمة عصبية ) .. أي والله .. هما مسلمين في البطاقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس يخلعوا من الإسلام أزاي ؟ أزاي ؟ أزاي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يقوم يقولك الوهابية وأبن تيمية وأبن عباس ...والفكر الإرهابي ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحرقوا كتب التُراث ... و هذا ليس من الأسلام في شئ !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاي يعني ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُراث وتاريخ الإسلام عبارة عن رسول وشوية صحابة بعد ما شموا نفسهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شالوا السيف وخرجوا فى غزوات .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة تانية سعاتك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بس يعني الحق يُقال إن النبي محمد وضع شوية تشريعات قوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبصراحة بصراحة من غير زعل يعني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التشريعات الإسلامية تُقش [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

> *[FONT=&quot]التشريعات الإسلامية تُقش *​​


انت ادرى
انت محامى عقر
وزيى مبيقولوا
اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها
لكن التشريعات دى  عندى لاتمثل قيمة ابدا مش وقتها هنا  محامينا الكبير[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]صدقني مش مشكلة ياسر لوحده *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ماكنتش تلاقي تعبير مسلم (معتدل) والإسلام المعتدل – أية معتدل دي ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني فيه حاجات مُتشددة في الدين .. فـ أنت بقى قررت تطنش ربنا وما تعملهاش ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لاحظ معايا " ناعوت " و "البحيري" و " علاء الأسواني " كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي بيقولوا عليهم تنويريين دول ... هما مش تنويريين ولا حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دي ناس عندها ( صدمة عصبية ) .. أي والله .. هما مسلمين في البطاقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس يخلعوا من الإسلام أزاي ؟ أزاي ؟ أزاي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يقوم يقولك الوهابية وأبن تيمية وأبن عباس ...والفكر الإرهابي ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحرقوا كتب التُراث ... و هذا ليس من الأسلام في شئ !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاي يعني ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُراث وتاريخ الإسلام عبارة عن رسول وشوية صحابة بعد ما شموا نفسهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شالوا السيف وخرجوا فى غزوات .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة تانية سعاتك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> بس يعني الحق يُقال إن النبي محمد وضع شوية تشريعات قوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبصراحة بصراحة من غير زعل يعني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التشريعات الإسلامية تُقش [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


متفق معاك طبعا
وعلى فكرة لما بكون قاعد فى حوار من النوع دة وتيجى سيرة اسلام البحيرى
المسيحين اللى معايا شايفين انة بينقد ويهد الاسلام
انا بقى شايف عكسهم وبقولهم بالعكس دة بيجمل الاسلام وبيحاول يلمع صورتة
يعنى اتمسك بتهمة ازدراء الدين الاسلامى
يبقى المشكلة فى الدين نفسة مش فية هو
المفروض اللى يحاكم اللى حكم علية
لان من حكم علية هو من ازدرى وليس العكس[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (28 مايو 2017)

*رجاء عدم الإستخفاف والإفتراء على "الجيش المصرى" !!*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بيقولك : طيار ركب طيارته وطالع أمبلية ..
> بيسألوه : رايح فين ؟
> قالهم : ليبيا
> قالوا له : روح بعد الفطار دة أحنا في رمضان !!
> قالهم : ما أنا ( حفتر) وآجي .. ​*








:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2017)

شهادة عم "بشري" سواق الرحلة

بيقول ان كان فيه عربية واحدة بس لونها *بيج*
ونزلوا منها 6 ملثمين لابسين لبس مدني لونه لبني

وطلبوا الدهب من الحريم

وان الملثمين كانوا مصريين

الراجل خد طلقة في صدره وتلاته في رجله وربنا كتبله يعيش

[YOUTUBE]cNYszovF98Q[/YOUTUBE]

ودي شهادة تانية والطفل بيقول انهم 7 ولابسين
لبس مموه زي لبس الجيش 

وبعدين السيدات الصعايدة حكوا شهادتهم

[YOUTUBE]NBQ99pJq_pc[/YOUTUBE]

الصراحة الصعايدة دول ايقونة مصر .. ثبات وطيبة وكلام موزون ..​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

طبعا الصعايده ايقونة مصر لان كل واحد بيحكى الموقف زى ما هو شافه مش متفقين على فبركه واحده 
 كفايه انهم بالسكين قطعوا الصلبان من ايديهم وصور القديسين اللى كانوا راسمين على درعاتهم علشان يقولوا الشهاده
وهما عزل واطفال وستات وشيوخ ورفضوا ووقفوا قدام الرشاشات بتاعتهم 
بشجاعه نادره ومش موجوده يعنى يستحقوا لقب الشهداء بجداره 
اى تفجير حصل كانت الناس بتستشهد غدر وغفله 
لكن دول وقفوا قدام الموت بقوه بالرغم انهم بسطاء وغلابه لكن ايمانهم قوى
وقبلهم شهداء ليبيا وقفوا اسود هما وبيدبحوا 
 يبقى ايقونه غصب عن عين التخين فى العالم 
وقالوا ان داعش صورتهم هى وبتعمل فيهم كده يعنى هتنزل فيديو قريب 
الا اذا كان منظرها زباله قدام  ستات واطفال الصعايده


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

ناس غلابه لكن اسود 
قتلوه على شكل الصليب 

[YOUTUBE]QN8Q6Zio0N4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]عايز أطرح سؤال – بما أنك صاحب الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نسمع طبعاً عن ( قصاصين الأثر ) صح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دولي ناس مُتخصصة فى دروب الجبال والمدقات وبيستعينوا بيهم لأيجاد الناس اللي تاهت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بالنا بسيارات دفع رُباعي تقيلة وجيش دولة وشرطتها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية مدى الصعوبة فى تتبع أثرهم ؟ .. أية ... صعبة ع الجيش ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي هليكوبتر فى أقل من ساعة وبالتقنيات الحديثة تقدر تعثر عليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو على الأقل يعني الطريق اللي سلكوه راحوا في أنهي نصيبة تاخدهم !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اللي خلاك توجه ضربة جوية على شكل موجات فى أقل من 12 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى حدود دولة تانية خااااالص ... تبعد حوالي 3000 كم عن موقع الحادث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متعرفش تجيب اللي عملوا كدة جوه بلدك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدي خد لك 24 ساعة ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Remark (28 مايو 2017)

*تعليق "عمرو أديب" على حادث المنيا الإرهابى !!*


[YOUTUBE]2RuptXbApZ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عايز أطرح سؤال – بما أنك صاحب الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نسمع طبعاً عن ( قصاصين الأثر ) صح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دولي ناس مُتخصصة فى دروب الجبال والمدقات وبيستعينوا بيهم لأيجاد الناس اللي تاهت*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بالنا بسيارات دفع رُباعي تقيلة وجيش دولة وشرطتها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية مدى الصعوبة فى تتبع أثرهم ؟ .. أية ... صعبة ع الجيش ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي هليكوبتر فى أقل من ساعة وبالتقنيات الحديثة تقدر تعثر عليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو على الأقل يعني الطريق اللي سلكوه راحوا في أنهي نصيبة تاخدهم !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> اللي خلاك توجه ضربة جوية على شكل موجات فى أقل من 12 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى حدود دولة تانية خااااالص ... تبعد حوالي 3000 كم عن موقع الحادث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متعرفش تجيب اللي عملوا كدة جوه بلدك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدي خد لك 24 ساعة ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


ليس لدي ايوتها فيكرة عن قصاصين الاثر 
ولكني سمعت معلومة من مسئول ليبي
ان الضربة وجهت الي قوات ليبية تقوم بمحاربة داعش
وعند محاصرت هذه القوات (اللي بيضربها اسمه ايه دهون) لداعش في شرق ليبيا قامت قوات حفتر
بتأمين ممر لخروج هاؤلائي الدواعش من هذه البلدة (مش فاكر اسمها دلوقتي) بالياتهم وعتادهم سالمين

ويتسائل المسئول عن استفادة مصر من ضرب القوات التي تحارب داعش ..
هل لكي يجعل حفتر امام الراي العام العالمي انه هو الذي قضي علي داعش (نظرية اللقطة .. احمي الصرصار لغاية ما الكاميرا تيجي ناحيتك وبعدين افعصه)
ام انه من مصلحته بقاء داعش في الوقت الراهن في ليبيا ليكون ذريعة للتدخل

وكلها احتمالات معقدة تقوم بها اجهزة مخابراتية​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عايز أطرح سؤال – بما أنك صاحب الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نسمع طبعاً عن ( قصاصين الأثر ) صح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دولي ناس مُتخصصة فى دروب الجبال والمدقات وبيستعينوا بيهم لأيجاد الناس اللي تاهت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بالنا بسيارات دفع رُباعي تقيلة وجيش دولة وشرطتها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية مدى الصعوبة فى تتبع أثرهم ؟ .. أية ... صعبة ع الجيش ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي هليكوبتر فى أقل من ساعة وبالتقنيات الحديثة تقدر تعثر عليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو على الأقل يعني الطريق اللي سلكوه راحوا في أنهي نصيبة تاخدهم !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> اللي خلاك توجه ضربة جوية على شكل موجات فى أقل من 12 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى حدود دولة تانية خااااالص ... تبعد حوالي 3000 كم عن موقع الحادث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متعرفش تجيب اللي عملوا كدة جوه بلدك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدي خد لك 24 ساعة ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*أه صحيح فين القصاصين ؟؟ فين الهليكوبتر ؟؟

يبقى بيدارى عليهم 

معقولة مش فاهم يعنى ؟؟

معقولة (خ) أوى كدة  ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ليس لدي ايوتها فيكرة عن قصاصين الاثر
> ولكني سمعت معلومة من مسئول ليبي
> ان الضربة وجهت الي قوات ليبية تقوم بمحاربة داعش
> وعند محاصرت هذه القوات (اللي بيضربها اسمه ايه دهون) لداعش في شرق ليبيا قامت قوات حفتر
> ...



*إيه إيه إيه ؟؟

بتقول إيه ؟؟؟

هااااااااااااار اسوووووووووووووووووود

يبقى رئيس العصابة

هو كدة 

ما تتفهمش غير كدة 
​*


----------



## Remark (29 مايو 2017)

*"أهـل الصـعـيـد".. أيـقـونـة مـصـر !!*



+ماريا+ قال:


> طبعا الصعايده ايقونة مصر
> ::::::::
> وقفوا قدام الموت بقوه بالرغم انهم بسطاء وغلابه لكن ايمانهم قوى
> وقبلهم شهداء ليبيا وقفوا اسود هما وبيدبحوا
> يبقى ايقونه غصب عن عين التخين فى العالم


:36_1_11:

*وأيضاً أيقونة غصباً عن :

"العقرب" و"أنثى الأسد"
*
:99:​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ليس لدي ايوتها فيكرة عن قصاصين الاثر
> ولكني سمعت معلومة من مسئول ليبي
> ان الضربة وجهت الي قوات ليبية تقوم بمحاربة داعش
> وعند محاصرت هذه القوات (اللي بيضربها اسمه ايه دهون) لداعش في شرق ليبيا قامت قوات حفتر
> ...



ايه الكلام ده؟؟؟؟ منين جايبه ولا ده تحليلك الشخصى
 يا جماعة حرام عليكم ارحمونا من الافلام الهندى بتاعتكم دى  كفايانا تهويل وتاليف كفاية 
معلش ممكن نتعبك وتقولنا اسم المسئول الليبى ده ايه وما نوع مسئوليته فى الدولة الليبية يعنى فى السلطة ولا خارجها  
كمان خلينا نتساءل كده هى ليبيا للدرجة مستفيده من وجود داعش فى بلادهم؟ مكنوش اتهجروا من ليبيا و شرفونا هنا بالالاف امشى فى ش خالد ابن الوليد تحديدا وميامى  فى اسكندرية  وانت هتعرف اد ايه الليبين اتأذوا وسابوا بلادهم ومتواجدين فى مصر و ده بسبب الفزع والرعب اللى سببته داعش والتخريب والترويع اللى حصل فى بلادهم 
يعنى مش منطقى خالص الكلام ده وانا بصراحة حاسه انه جزء من فيلم هندى قدددددددددددددددددديم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ايه الكلام ده؟؟؟؟ منين جايبه ولا ده تحليلك الشخصى
> يا جماعة حرام عليكم ارحمونا من الافلام الهندى بتاعتكم دى  كفايانا تهويل وتاليف كفاية
> معلش ممكن نتعبك وتقولنا اسم المسئول الليبى ده ايه وما نوع مسئوليته فى الدولة الليبية يعنى فى السلطة ولا خارجها
> كمان خلينا نتساءل كده هى ليبيا للدرجة مستفيده من وجود داعش فى بلادهم؟ مكنوش اتهجروا من ليبيا و شرفونا هنا بالالاف امشى فى ش خالد ابن الوليد تحديدا وميامى  فى اسكندرية  وانت هتعرف اد ايه الليبين اتأذوا وسابوا بلادهم ومتواجدين فى مصر و ده بسبب الفزع والرعب اللى سببته داعش والتخريب والترويع اللى حصل فى بلادهم
> يعنى مش منطقى خالص الكلام ده وانا بصراحة حاسه انه جزء من فيلم هندى قدددددددددددددددددديم


انا ماليش في الافلام الهندي .. وبكرهها اساسا
لان في الاخر البطل بيكتشف ان مراته طلعت اخته


الاستاذ اللي قال كده من خارج السلطة .. لان مافيش سلطة اساسا لغاية النهارده في ليبيا
غير حكومة الوفاق في طرابلس العاصمة

اسمه ايه .. عبد السلام الراجحي
بيشتغل ايه .. مدير مركز استرلاب للدراسات السياسية
مصداقيته ايه .. بيطلع علي الـ CNN ومعظم القنوات الفضائية الليبية وبيكتب مقالات

داعش كان فين مركزها .. كان في مدينة سرت (افتكرت اسمها بعد لما شيرت الكومنت اللي فات بس كسلت اعدل :smile01 ) اللي هي بين بني غازي وطرابلس 

اما قوات خليفة حفتر فعملت مجازر وهي تنظر الان امام محكمة الجنايات الدولية .. وفي الفيديو اللي هاحطه ممكن تفهمي القصة ماشية ازاي 
وعب سلام  الراجحي من ضمن المتحدثين للقناة 

هدي اعصابك ياسول .. مش كده اومال
انا ليه في الافلام الامريكاني بس .. قسم ترجمة
.
.
[YOUTUBE]hEUj-IC3WSw[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

انت هنا بتقصد اى ضربة مش الضربة الجوية اللى قام بيها القوات الجوية المصرية ردا على ما حدث فى المنيا؟
الحلقة دى كانت بتاريخ 9/5 يعنى انا مش فاهمة انت رابط ازاى بين الحدث وبين الفيديو ولو الكلام على حفتر  واللى بيحصل فى ليبيا ده شأنهم احنا مجرد متفرجين لكن وجود معهسكرات وجماعات مسلحة بتهدد الامن المصرى دى حقيقة مؤكده مفيهاش كلام
انا احترت فى امركم يا عرب لما تروحوا تشتروا حاجة تشترى الاجنبى لانه انضف واحسن تتعلموا تتعلموا فى دولهم ومدارسهم  لما تتفرجوا تتفرجوا على قناوتهم  وفى لحظة تقلبوا عليهم وتقولوا دول ابالسة وفيهم وفيهم 
علفكرة  انا اعصابى  كويسة متقلقش


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> انت هنا بتقصد اى ضربة مش الضربة الجوية اللى قام بيها القوات الجوية المصرية ردا على ما حدث فى المنيا؟
> الحلقة دى كانت بتاريخ 9/5 يعنى انا مش فاهمة انت رابط ازاى بين الحدث وبين الفيديو ولو الكلام على حفتر  واللى بيحصل فى ليبيا ده شأنهم احنا مجرد متفرجين لكن وجود معهسكرات وجماعات مسلحة بتهدد الامن المصرى دى حقيقة مؤكده مفيهاش كلام
> انا احترت فى امركم يا عرب لما تروحوا تشتروا حاجة تشترى الاجنبى لانه انضف واحسن تتعلموا تتعلموا فى دولهم ومدارسهم  لما تتفرجوا تتفرجوا على قناوتهم  وفى لحظة تقلبوا عليهم وتقولوا دول ابالسة وفيهم وفيهم
> علفكرة  انا اعصابى  كويسة متقلقش


ياسول ياسول .. متتعبيش قلب مامتي
..
الفيديو بيوضحلك حفتر يبقي ايه وعب سلام بيقول ايه والديف التاني كمان

طب بلاش يمكن الوصلة عنتشك تشعيفة 
خدي اقرأي المقال ده عن العلاقة بين داعش وحفتر
وازاي حفتر هرب العيال بتوع داعش من هجوم قوات حكومة الوفاك الوطني في ترابلس

والطيارات بتاعتنا بتضرب مليشيات قوات حكومة ترابلس اللي هي هاجمت داعش اللي هربها حفتر

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/politics/2017/3/10/%D8%A3%D9%84%D8%BA%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%A9-%D8%AD%D9%81%D8%AA%D8%B1-%D9%88-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%B4-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%8A-%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%88%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B3%D8%AF-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%8A

معلش معلومة علي جمب .. انا مش عرب انا قبط وليا الفخر بس بتكلم عربي وليا الفخر برضك​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياسول ياسول .. متتعبيش قلب مامتي
> ..
> الفيديو بيوضحلك حفتر يبقي ايه وعب سلام بيقول ايه والديف التاني كمان
> 
> ...



لا سلامتها الف سلامة
الوصلة عندى كمان بخير ومش محتاجة مقويات علشان مش ضعيفة
انا سمعت الفيديو وعرفت  العلاقة والجرايم اللى حفتر وجيشه متهم بيها لكن انت ليه مصدق اللى بيقولوه ده ومصدقتوش كلام كتير قالوه المنظمات الدوليه 
يعنى بتصدقوا حاجات ومبتصدقوش حاجات رغم انها ممكن تكون من مصدر واحد وده اللى كنت بقصده !
اه ما انا عارفة انت كنت قبطى لكن انت من اللى استغلوا الجزية وانضموا لعمرو ابن العاص :99:


----------



## Remark (29 مايو 2017)

*قناة بانوراما ليبيا "LPC" ( الإخوانية ) !!*

*
قناة بانوراما ليبيا "LPC" ( الإخوانية ) !!

:bomb:   :bomb:   :bomb:

هي قناة داعمة لمجلس شوري ثوار بنغازي و كتائب فجر ليبيا ( إخوان ليبيا )

و ضد كتائب اللواء "خليفة حفتر" و نظام "معمر القذافى"

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
*​


----------



## Remark (29 مايو 2017)

*ترجمة من منظور "إخوانى" !!*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> هدي اعصابك ياسول .. مش كده اومال
> انا ليه في الافلام الامريكاني بس .. قسم ترجمة​



*ترجمة من  "منظور إخوانى" !!*

:bomb::smil4::bomb:



ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياسول ياسول .. متتعبيش قلب مامتي​​​​


​






:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> قناة بانوراما ليبيا "LPC" ( الإخوانية ) !!
> 
> :bomb:   :bomb:   :bomb:
> ...



اهااااااااا  طيب تمام نورت المحكمة وانا بقول هو فى ايه :smile01


----------



## Remark (30 مايو 2017)

*Don't worry. Everything is Under Control*



soul & life قال:


> اهااااااااا  طيب تمام نورت المحكمة وانا بقول هو فى ايه :smile01​​​


​*Don't worry
Everything is Under Control
*





:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> اهااااااااا  طيب تمام نورت المحكمة وانا بقول هو فى ايه :smile01



*مش معنى إن القناة إخوانية : إن المعلومة فيها غير صحيحة ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]43kfvx-SrBk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (31 مايو 2017)

*"وقـاحـة إخـوانـيـة" !!*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش معنى إن القناة إخوانية : إن المعلومة فيها غير صحيحة ​*



:smi420:

:download:

:bomb::smil4: :bomb:

*"وقاحة إخوانية".. قيادات الجماعة يعلنون دعمهم لـ "إرهابيى" ليـبـيـا..*

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش معنى إن القناة إخوانية : إن المعلومة فيها غير صحيحة ​*



الحقيقة انا من اللى شوفته منهم وقريته عنهم يخلينى مصدقهومش فى اى حاجة ممكن يقولوها او يحللوها اراءهم كلها مغلوطة وناس مخها متبرجل ومش عارفين الحق من الباطل عندهم استعداد يولعوا فى وطنهم بناسه علشان خاطر السلطة والحكم و تحقيق حلم الدولة الاسلامية هصدقهم ازاى واقتنع بوجهة نظرهم ازاى؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> الحقيقة انا من اللى شوفته منهم وقريته عنهم يخلينى مصدقهومش فى اى حاجة ممكن يقولوها او يحللوها اراءهم كلها مغلوطة وناس مخها متبرجل ومش عارفين الحق من الباطل عندهم استعداد يولعوا فى وطنهم بناسه علشان خاطر السلطة والحكم و تحقيق حلم الدولة الاسلامية هصدقهم ازاى واقتنع بوجهة نظرهم ازاى؟؟؟؟



*طب و عماد جاد (المسيحى) - البرلمانى - فى الفيديو الل أنا حاطاه برضوا ما يتصدقش ؟؟​*


----------



## Remark (1 يونيو 2017)

*مُـخـطـط "الإرهـابـيـيـن" يـبـدأ مـن "ليـبـيـا"..*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب و عماد جاد (المسيحى) - البرلمانى - فى الفيديو الل أنا حاطاه برضوا ما يتصدقش ؟؟​*



:smi420:

:download:

:bomb:   :smil4:  :bomb:

*مُخـطط "الإرهـابـيـيـن" يـبـدأ مـن "ليـبـيـا"..
*

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]43kfvx-SrBk[/YOUTUBE]​



الكلام اللى قاله عماد جاد تقريبا قالته واحده من المصابين على قناة مى سات ونزله استاذ كليماندوس
وقالت إن الشرطه جبت لهم صور واتعرفوا على تلاته منهمهى واختها وقالت لما الشرطه عرفاهم وصورهم معاهم مجبتهومش ليه من الاول قبل ما تصل الكارثه
وانهم فضلوا يضربوا فيهم ساعه ونص  فين والشرطه كانت يتمنع لناس وتقولهم فى ضرب نار  وسابوهم يقتلوا فينا براحتهم 
لدرجه دى احنا بقينا فريسه سهله والنظام بيقدمنا ليهم قربان مفيش واحد إرهابى يقدر يقرب على سايح بالرغم السياح عندنا فى كل الشوارع
محدش يقدر يرفع عينه فيهم


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الكلام اللى قاله عماد جاد تقريبا قالته واحده من المصابين على قناة مى سات ونزله استاذ كليماندوس
> وقالت إن الشرطه جبت لهم صور واتعرفوا على تلاته منهمهى واختها وقالت لما الشرطه عرفاهم وصورهم معاهم مجبتهومش ليه من الاول قبل ما تصل الكارثه
> وانهم فضلوا يضربوا فيهم ساعه ونص  فين والشرطه كانت يتمنع لناس وتقولهم فى ضرب نار  وسابوهم يقتلوا فينا براحتهم
> لدرجه دى احنا بقينا فريسه سهله والنظام بيقدمنا ليهم قربان مفيش واحد إرهابى يقدر يقرب على سايح بالرغم السياح عندنا فى كل الشوارع
> محدش يقدر يرفع عينه فيهم




*يا مدام ماريا

الكلام الذي تفضلتي به مهم للغاية 

فاذا كان النظام يقدمكم قربانا لداعش - اليس الاجدر بكم انتم الاقباط ان تفكروا بطريقة اخرى ؟

اليس من حقكم الان ان تغيروا من حياتكم السابقة وتفعلوا شيئا اخر تحموا فيه انفسكم ؟
*


----------



## Remark (4 يونيو 2017)

*تـوضـيـــح !!*



+ماريا+ قال:


> الكلام اللى قاله عماد جاد تقريبا قالته واحده من المصابين على قناة مى سات ونزله استاذ كليماندوس
> وقالت إن الشرطه جبت لهم صور واتعرفوا على تلاته منهم هى واختها وقالت لما الشرطه عرفاهم وصورهم معاهم مجبتهومش ليه من الاول قبل ما تصل الكارثه



*بصفة عامة .. بعد تحقيقات "النيابة" فى كل "حادث إرهابى"..

يتم جمع المعلومات عن باقى عناصر الخلايا الإرهابية التى مازالت هاربة..

ومطلوب القبض عليهم.. ويتم إرسال صورهم إلى جميع أقسام الشرطة للبحث عنهم !!

وبـعـد حـدوث "إعـتـــداء إرهــــابى" جـديـــد :

يتم عرض تلك الصور على "الناجين" من المجنى عليهم بالإضافة إلى "شهود العيان"..

للتعّرف على صور أىٍ من "الإرهابيين الهاربين" ( المطلوبين أمنياً ) ولم يتم القبض عليهم بعد..

وذلك لجمع المعلومات من خلال التحريات .. فى محاولة لمعرفة مدى الإرتبــاط بين كل حادثــة وأخــرى..

من حيث التخطيط والتنفيذ ومَنْ وراءها.. حتى يتم تضييق الخِناق عليهم بحسب المعلومات المُتاحة !!

والمقصود بعبارة : "شاهد العيان" تعرّف على صورة أحـد الجُنــاة !!

أنه تمكّن من مُطابقة "الصورة" مع "ملامح" مَنْ رآه أثناء الحادث !!

ولـيـس بـالـضـــــرورة أنـه كــان يـعــــرفــه شـخـصـيـاً مِــنْ قــبــــل !!

خاصةً فى الأحداث الإرهابية التى لايكون فيها معرفة مباشرة بين الجانى والمجنى عليه !!​*


----------

